# Wonky cycles and probably TMI



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

DS was born 16 months ago-- my period returned at 4 months pp. It has been regular since, my cycles have always been around 24-25 days long. I also am still nursing him and he nurses a ton day and night.

My last period was about 10 days ago. And then last night, I started spotting! My period has never been early, although it has been late occasionally. And this is really, really early!

Since my last period, things have been incredibly stressful, and the most stressful part of our situation was resolved positively yesterday. Also, I started taking a multivitamin for nursing moms that I had been skipping for the last, oh, eight months







. So I'm wondering if these two things are enough to explain my sudden period. What else could be causing it? FTR, there is still no red blood, only dark brown/black spotting (this is the TMI part!).

Any insight would be great, otherwise I'll start imagining something awful....

Oh, and FTR we are NOT TTC.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

sounds like ovulation to me.

Are you temping? Is your cervix high, soft, and open now?


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

Nope, I'm not charting. Huh. Hadn't thought of ovulation....

Is it possible to get your period regularly and not actually be ovulating? I'm starting to think that maybe my fertility is just now coming back. Does this sound possible?

Whatever may be happening it definitely doesn't seem like a normal period. Almost 24 hours after the beginning of spotting there's still no red blood-- that's not how things usually go for me.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

You can get anovulatory periods. The sooner you get your ppaf back, the less likely they are preceded by ovulation.


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

I had no idea! Thanks for the info. If this is indeed the first time I'm ovulating in two years it makes sense that there's spotting.

FWIW, the spotting seems to have mostly stopped and there's no red blood.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Sounds like it was not a period, but spotting. Could have been ovulation. From what I understand, it is not possible to have periods only 10 days apart - the postovulation phase is 12-16 days alone. Therefore it is spotting and not a period.


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

I've got some whacky hormones too. I went to the GYN b/c my family has a history of uterine polyps -- no polyps, just screwed up hormones.


----------

